# Inspirational



## ronlane (Jun 21, 2020)

This image is not the best photo ever taken of a sport bike and rider. But look close and notice. Once you see it, you'll be inspired too. (I was amazed when I saw it, but even more so that he is pretty dang fast and was holding his own in the class)


----------



## tirediron (Jun 21, 2020)

;O  REALLY????  How?????  I'm not  a biker, but I've ridden the odd one in my past and I can't imagine that on a regular street bike at city speeds....  WOW!


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow is right


----------



## ronlane (Jun 21, 2020)

tirediron said:


> ;O  REALLY????  How?????  I'm not  a biker, but I've ridden the odd one in my past and I can't imagine that on a regular street bike at city speeds....  WOW!



How? As my Dad used to tell me, Very Carefully. lol.  Switched the throttle and put in a clutch system that allows him to shift without the clutch.



smoke665 said:


> Wow is right


----------



## tirediron (Jun 21, 2020)

There's also the whole balance and steering/leverage. That is some amazing skill.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 21, 2020)

tirediron said:


> There's also the whole balance and steering/leverage. That is some amazing skill.



Oh I know, that is the crazy part. I wished I would have gotten to talk with him. The Track Photog said he is a regular out there so maybe next time I go, he will be there.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 21, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> Wow!



That's what I thought when I saw it too. Seeing it is even more impressive.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 22, 2020)

Very good shot......


----------



## ronlane (Jun 22, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shot......



Thank you.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice pic. That's just pure love for bikes right there is all I can say.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 1, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic. That's just pure love for bikes right there is all I can say.



Thank you. I agree, he does love it. Looking forward to talking to him sometime.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 1, 2020)

I would like to learn how to blur the wheels a little and keep the rider in focus.  Nice photo =]


----------



## Derrel (Jul 1, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> I would like to learn how to blur the wheels a little and keep the rider in focus.  Nice photo =]



You need to have the right shutter speed for the conditions. "The conditions" is fairly encompassing, taking into account the speed of the motorcycle, the angle, the distance to the motorcycle. Ron's shot was made at 1/2000 second, a speed fast enough to freeze the front wheel's rotation with the motorcycle at that speed and angle.

When shooting digital it's a matter of estimation and experimentation. Slower speeds  like 1/640 or 1/750 or 1/800 or 1/1000 might be needed to give just a tad bit of blur: the exact speed depends upon several factors. It might be that 1/1250th of a second is needed; if the motorcycle is moving at 55 mph it might be 1/640, but if the motorcycle is moving at 90mph, you would need a faster speed; this type of shooting situation is one in which the ability to instantly review your results on the back of a digital camera is extremely valuable.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 1, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to learn how to blur the wheels a little and keep the rider in focus.  Nice photo =]
> ...



Thanks for the info.  Now everything changes because I did not stay still but turned my body with the rider as they passed.  Haha.  I get it though.  Thanks again. =]


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2020)

Mike Drone said:


> I would like to learn how to blur the wheels a little and keep the rider in focus.  Nice photo =]



Derrel pretty much nailed it. I used two techniques during the day. The first was using shutter speeds between 1/1250 and 1/2000 of a second to freeze as much of the motion as possible. (The wheels are moving quick). The other is to drop the shutter to below 1/250th of a second and pan with the bikes. This proved pretty difficult with an old 300mm lens and a monopod.



Derrel said:


> Mike Drone said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to learn how to blur the wheels a little and keep the rider in focus.  Nice photo =]
> ...





Mike Drone said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Drone said:
> ...



You do turn your body as the rider passes but I turn from my torso and stay as level with the camera as possible. It just takes practice and you'll get a lot of bad images.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 3, 2020)

I can't imagine balancing and hold the front wheel steady at speed with one hand.

I wouldn't want to meet him in case crazy is contagious.


----------

